# Where to stay in Abu Dhabi and why



## caribda

Dear all,

I have searched this forum and unfortunately, did not find clear info related to good places to live in for an newbie expat in AD, so i have decided to start this thread in the hopes that myself and many like me will find useful information as to where to search for a good place to live.

So i am inviting all of you who have experience in AD market to share you wisdom and knowledge, with us, the "fresh meat", on the market.

I will start first:
1. I am searching for a good apartment or studio in a good building (without problems with rats, air conditioning, parking,etc). 
2. I am 30 yrs of age so would like to find something close to shops,etc.
3. Budget available, around 70 K AED per yr.
4. Is there any agency (rental) good that i can contact ?

Many thanks,
C


----------



## kim2708

caribda said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have searched this forum and unfortunately, did not find clear info related to good places to live in for an newbie expat in AD, so i have decided to start this thread in the hopes that myself and many like me will find useful information as to where to search for a good place to live.
> 
> So i am inviting all of you who have experience in AD market to share you wisdom and knowledge, with us, the "fresh meat", on the market.
> 
> I will start first:
> 1. I am searching for a good apartment or studio in a good building (without problems with rats, air conditioning, parking,etc).
> 2. I am 30 yrs of age so would like to find something close to shops,etc.
> 3. Budget available, around 70 K AED per yr.
> 4. Is there any agency (rental) good that i can contact ?
> 
> Many thanks,
> C


Hi sir caribda,,i think better place to stay in abudhabi.whay?abu dhabi is cheapest price on accommodation rental.and also the for food is cheapest.the transportation butter also in dubai minimum taxi fare here in abudhabi is 3 aed dubai 10 aed.better to find the house in electra street...i hope to help you..


----------



## arabianhorse

Anyone have thoughts on Hydra Village
Prices appear very reasonable. What's the catch?


----------



## busybee2

actually the bus fares are either 2dhs or 4dhs for the suburb ones and more for the ones that connect al ain, dubai etc etc


----------



## caribda

How about Khalifa City A. Is it a good place ? I have seen something for rent there at about 80 K AED with no furniture, 1 bed apart. 
Anyone living in the area ?

Thanks,
C


----------



## busybee2

caribda said:


> How about Khalifa City A. Is it a good place ? I have seen something for rent there at about 80 K AED with no furniture, 1 bed apart.
> Anyone living in the area ?
> 
> Thanks,
> C


kca is fine, just make sure that you see the tawtheeq first...! most places are "unfurnished" if you want "furnished" you have to pay extra and go with a hotel apartment complex type place etc


----------



## caribda

busybee2 said:


> kca is fine, just make sure that you see the tawtheeq first...! most places are "unfurnished" if you want "furnished" you have to pay extra and go with a hotel apartment complex type place etc


Thanks for the info. I am factoring in approx 15K of furniture & some electronics from IKEA & company.. 

Would be curious of some other things in the complex if you can help me with:
1. What is the traffic situation in the morning and afternoon from the location to AD center and vice versa ?
2. Do you know what the bill for water and internet should go for ?

Many thanks in advance,
C


----------



## mjwinxsky

I think Reem Island would be best if you would like to be in a new building. Search for the thread "Reem Island - Which block?" if you would like to know more about the place.


----------



## caribda

mjwinxsky said:


> I think Reem Island would be best if you would like to be in a new building. Search for the thread "Reem Island - Which block?" if you would like to know more about the place.


Thanks, will check that out. Meanwhyle the above KCA questions are still valid..


----------



## nonoa

arabianhorse said:


> Anyone have thoughts on Hydra Village
> Prices appear very reasonable. What's the catch?



Hahaha, I asked myself the same question a few months ago when we were looking for a place. It's....depressing. I mean, overlooking the fact that 

a) It's a little off the beaten path with a difficult entrance/exit even though it's off the AD-DxB highway which (you would think) would make it simple to just exit to. I don't know if they've fixed it or working on it. There's nothing nearby, zero amenities. And if you miss the exit, you'll be cursing all the way home. Not a great way to end a work-day but let's move on...since that's what's keeping the prices lower.

b) parking your car in the allocated space means barely getting it in and having to climb out the windows (if even possible), so let's accept you can park on the street.

c) has an Al-Reef style entry to the townhouses so the entrances seem unsafe and despite Al Reef being similar, the location doesn't help its case, which brings me to...

d) the entire place feels dead, the developers should have AT LEAST landscaped some of the areas to make the place feel a little more welcoming and protected.

It's depressing on the inside. You walk straight into a narrow living space, past it is a tiny kitchen, and the bedrooms are like boxes upstairs.

IF the above points were not adding to the issue, I wouldn't mind living in a depressing box to save money since I know I can at least design the inside to make it feel better.


----------



## nonoa

caribda said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have searched this forum and unfortunately, did not find clear info related to good places to live in for an newbie expat in AD, so i have decided to start this thread in the hopes that myself and many like me will find useful information as to where to search for a good place to live.
> 
> So i am inviting all of you who have experience in AD market to share you wisdom and knowledge, with us, the "fresh meat", on the market.
> 
> I will start first:
> 1. I am searching for a good apartment or studio in a good building (without problems with rats, air conditioning, parking,etc).
> 2. I am 30 yrs of age so would like to find something close to shops,etc.
> 3. Budget available, around 70 K AED per yr.
> 4. Is there any agency (rental) good that i can contact ?
> 
> Many thanks,
> C



I can't say for sure about rental prices for a small apartment since I'm usually looking for a 4 or 5 bed but the best place to get an idea of prices and what to expect in return check the dubizzle website.

Rent caps have been removed so prices are a little in the air as the city is "testing" the natural property demand-supply.

KCA is a great place for expats and locals alike. It's like a busy suburb, has upscale shops, has an organic market at the Masdar site, has schools, gyms, spas...you'd have to know the area to find all of them but they're there. It's close to the golf course...the Al Forsan Club, has some great vets, and is flanked by 2 highways which can get you to almost anywhere else...Yas Island, Raha Beach and the airport is right there.

Property-wise, it's a lot of villas. Some are actually apartment buildings built into that style. But beware partitioned properties because those are illegal. Make sure the lease is a Tawtheeq lease which means it's registered with the municipality.

If you find something good on dubizzle, you will usually see the name of a rental agency if they are bigger companies who placed the posting. If it's just a number without a name and you still want to call...make sure to ask all the right questions, like who they work for, etc. The postings aren't filled out accurately so you can't really judge until you meet the person and see the place.

Hope that helps...if only a bit


----------



## nonoa

nonoa said:


> I can't say for sure about rental prices for a small apartment since I'm usually looking for a 4 or 5 bed but the best place to get an idea of prices and what to expect in return check the dubizzle website.
> 
> Rent caps have been removed so prices are a little in the air as the city is "testing" the natural property demand-supply.
> 
> KCA is a great place for expats and locals alike. It's like a busy suburb, has upscale shops, has an organic market at the Masdar site, has schools, gyms, spas...you'd have to know the area to find all of them but they're there. It's close to the golf course...the Al Forsan Club, has some great vets, and is flanked by 2 highways which can get you to almost anywhere else...Yas Island, Raha Beach and the airport is right there.
> 
> Property-wise, it's a lot of villas. Some are actually apartment buildings built into that style. But beware partitioned properties because those are illegal. Make sure the lease is a Tawtheeq lease which means it's registered with the municipality.
> 
> If you find something good on dubizzle, you will usually see the name of a rental agency if they are bigger companies who placed the posting. If it's just a number without a name and you still want to call...make sure to ask all the right questions, like who they work for, etc. The postings aren't filled out accurately so you can't really judge until you meet the person and see the place.
> 
> Hope that helps...if only a bit


Oh and by "upscale" I just mean some chain eateries that aren't small street food-looking places, and other services but not that much retail; there's more stuff being planned and more due to open.


----------



## caribda

Many thanks for this useful insight. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## norampin

Join here for al reem mainly but others are available
https://www.facebook.com/groups/abudabirentals
And www.facebook.com/adrentals


----------



## caribda

norampin said:


> Join here for al reem mainly but others are available
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/abudabirentals
> And www.facebook.com/adrentals


Will do that. Thanks again.


----------



## caribda

caribda said:


> Will do that. Thanks again.


I've tried to join the groups but can not find them...


----------



## dzey

Hydra, Khalifa City etc is basically not Abu Dhabi anymore, but far suburbs (30mins+ car drive to city center).. 
most expats from Abu Dhabi live on Reem Island - but for 70k you will now not find a nice big apartment as prices are going up every month due to the demand.. 1-bedrooms are now going for around 85k, when in some very nice towers going up to 100-105k (Sun, Sky, RAK).. you have both Waitrose and Geant big grocery stores there, nice views, and it's extremely close to the city center (you just cross the bridge, so less than 5mins).. each tower has swimming pool, underground parking, gym etc..
you can also try in the city - ie around Tourist Area or Madinat Zayeed or Meena - there are some apartment blocks that are relatively new (5-6 years old) and should be cheaper than Reem


----------

